# 6 Tips For Improving Your Resume Writing Skills



## sandeshbukate (Aug 7, 2017)

Resume is the first impressive connect between the candidate and the hiring manager. As the saying goes “First impression is the Best impression”, here is a *career advice* for you: impress your hiring manager and market yourself by using these resume writing tips:

*1) Use Good format and Indentation for your resume*

There are millions of candidates searching for jobs and each of them bombards lots of resume to their desired companies for different *job vacancies*. Just imagine you in the hiring situation, can u read the entire resume?

Definitely not! 25 seconds would be the maximum time allocated for your resume. In such cases you need to provide good formatting, readable and attractive resume to save more time.

Give proper headings, indent margins.

Use bold, italic and underlined options whenever required.

Bullets can be used for catchy points.

*2) Use Verbs*

Using specific verbs in your resume is not only mandatory but also attractive for it will provide a clear view of what your actual job profile was or is. For instance anyone can say “Worked as a programmer” and that doesn’t really provide any detailed description about your profile. Instead use words like organized or project-head for *entry-level engineer*.

*3) Serve your resumes with respect to the industries*

If you are applying for journalist job or some creative writing job then you can decorate your resume with creative words or sometimes pictures too but if you are applying for the job of mechanical engineer in a company like L &amp; T then you need to be a professional in presenting your resume and providing a creative resume will not serve your purpose over here. Just be clear, crisp and neat.

*4) Try using new words like Career Summary instead of Objective*

Right from the beginning always have a motto of impressing your hiring manager, remember you just have 25 seconds for that. Do not follow the crowd in using the same words like “Objectives” or “Aim”, be different! Career Summary will actually provide you details about who you are and what you actually do in a profile. Just be creative and attractive!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 7, 2017)

Not only is this garbage but there are only four tips, not six...


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 7, 2017)

LOL!


----------



## Supe (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## ptatohed (Aug 8, 2017)

sandeshbukate.

I thought that handle looked familiar.  http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/29113-surveying-based-classification/


----------



## User1 (Aug 8, 2017)

sandeshbukate said:


> Bullets can be used for catchy points.
> 
> Just be creative and attractive!


Hate to see what happens with the bullets if I'm not attractive enough.


----------

